# Stolen Idea



## broitblat (Feb 3, 2013)

A while back, someone posted a number of bowls with paper and/or metal leaf on the surface, but I can't seem to find the post to give appropriate credit.

I was working on a bowl for what turned out to be a fairly plain piece of maple so I thought I'd "borrow" the idea to dress it up.  The bowl is approximately 7 1/2 by 2 1/4

Your thoughts are welcome.

-Barry


----------



## The Penguin (Feb 3, 2013)

I think that was George Watkins


----------



## Bob Wemm (Feb 4, 2013)

Pretty sure you are Penguin, George Watkins is the man.

Bob.

PS  GREAT DRESS UP. Well done.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Feb 4, 2013)

Looks like a winner!  Very nice piece.


----------



## sbarton22 (Feb 5, 2013)

So how do you apply the paper to the surface?


----------



## broitblat (Feb 5, 2013)

Shawn, Bob: Thanks for the feedback and the information, but I still can't find the orignial post. 

Stan: Thanks for your feedback

Scott: I turned the bowl, inside and out, and used a spray-on glue to attach a heavyweight paper. I then trimmed the excess paper with a razor knife and applied a finish (3 coats)over the paper. Finally, I cleaned up the edges on the lathe, and applied another couple of coats of finish. I think I could do it a bit more efficiently if I were to do another.

  -Barry


----------



## The Penguin (Feb 5, 2013)

you're right - I can't find it either. I'm sure it was in the last 2 months or so...


----------



## alphageek (Feb 5, 2013)

I can confirm the original post was George Watkins.   However, you won't be able to find it as it was removed per his request.   Any more info would have to come from him.


----------



## sbarton22 (Feb 5, 2013)

That's too bad. His bowls were really cool!


----------



## bradh (Feb 7, 2013)

This the thread?
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f45/gold-leaf-platters-101707/#post1445629


----------



## BradG (Feb 8, 2013)

That really does look striking. Credits to both of you


----------



## sbarton22 (Feb 9, 2013)

bradh said:


> This the thread?
> http://www.penturners.org/forum/f45/gold-leaf-platters-101707/#post1445629



That's not it, but those are awesome too!!

I need to take a class from George!!


----------

